# FreeBSD doesnt recognise DVD writer



## c4nn1b4l (May 13, 2010)

LG GSA-H22N with MSI P6NGM-L (NVIDIA MCP73U chipset). I've isntalled the whole system from the dvd, but after the first boot its gone.
Tried to change dma mode in bios, but didnt work.
dmesg: http://pastebin.com/EKNgcnz0
atacontrol list: http://pastebin.com/1BH1xfVw
Any idea how to solve this?


----------



## teckk (May 15, 2010)

Your links don't link to anything.

Here are the relevant sections of the handbook if they help
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-dvds.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html#ATAPICAM

Optical drives mount as root unless you give user privileges. (DataDVD)
You can use HAL to automount, read about it. (I never use it)
Movie DVD's need libdvdcss and a media player to play.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2010)

[ links in first post fixed ]


----------



## c4nn1b4l (May 16, 2010)

Read them. I tried to change DMA mode in bios, compile kernel (GENERIC/custom) and install from pendrive. At last i made it work with upgrading to current.


----------



## User23 (May 17, 2010)

just for your information:
same problem here with a LG GH24LS50.
the drive is detected correctly by the bios but not by FreeBSD releng 8_0


----------



## c4nn1b4l (May 18, 2010)

A bsd expert just told me that the cause of the problem can be the ataahci driver, which mix up the atapi device with ata. Try the new ahci driver (kldload ahci).


----------



## none (May 28, 2010)

I'm already, but can't use the dvdrw unit 


```
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahci0: <Intel ICH10 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe1b0-0xe1b7,0xe1a0-0xe1a3,0xe190-0xe197,0xe180-
0xe183,0xe020-0xe03f mem 0xc3225000-0xc32257ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahci0: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich0: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich1: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich2: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich3: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich4: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ahcich5: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: atapci0: <Intel ICH10 SATA300 controller> port 0xe170-0xe177,0xe160-0xe163,0xe150-0xe157,0xe140-0xe143,0xe130-
0xe13f,0xe120-0xe12f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: atapci0: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ata2: [ITHREAD]
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ata3: [ITHREAD]
```


```
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada0: <SAMSUNG HD250HJ FH100-06> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada0: Command Queueing enabled
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada1: <ST31000528AS CC38> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada1: Command Queueing enabled
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada2 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada2: <ST31000528AS CC38> ATA-8 SATA 2.x devicecd0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N RL00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel:
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada2: Command Queueing enabled
Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: ada2: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
```


----------



## User23 (May 28, 2010)

> ```
> Apr 29 10:20:41 optimus kernel: cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N RL00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
> ```



maybe the scsi subsystem modules are missing?


----------



## mav@ (May 28, 2010)

none said:
			
		

> I'm already, but can't use the dvdrw unit
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



As I can see, drive is detected successfully. What do you mean, telling that you can't use it?


----------

